# Ban on "smoking" in public places



## LeislB (20/8/20)

Hi all. So it's sounding like this is going to become a thing. While I don't like to be around smokers and inhaling second hand smoke this umbrella could cover us as well. Any ideas where one could comment or at least voice an opinion. Would like to do something before it's too late. 

I think we as South Africans are generally very law abiding but thus could creep up on us and be put in place before anyone has a say or can voice objections. 

Thoughts? Will we still be able to vape if our cars while driving? How will you go a whole day at work without a vape break?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (20/8/20)

Thanks @LeislB 

where did you find out about this if I may ask?
What are your sources?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (20/8/20)

Dear South Africa website is always having petitions. They will have something there in due time I am sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Stew (20/8/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @LeislB
> 
> where did you find out about this if I may ask?
> What are your sources?


My wife told me about it last night and her favourite hangout is News 24.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/8/20)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...round-cigarettes-and-smoking-in-south-africa/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (20/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...round-cigarettes-and-smoking-in-south-africa/


It makes my blood boil that they keep painting vaping with the same ashy brush that they do cigarettes. I have no issue with regulation of the industry, but vaping should have a completely different set of rules to cigarettes.
If they really want to save lives, simply make the existing designated smoking areas "vaping only" areas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## fbb1964 (20/8/20)

Legislation is good at least it's not as backwards as banning it like here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Legislation is good at least it's not as backwards as banning it like here!


I can promise you that in the context of this government, strengthening the legislation would be to bundle vaping in with smoking, less work for wider effect. You just need to look at the Copyright Amendment Bill to see where this is headed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (20/8/20)

They already have bundled it with the lock down rules.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (20/8/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi all. So it's sounding like this is going to become a thing. While I don't like to be around smokers and inhaling second hand smoke this umbrella could cover us as well. Any ideas where one could comment or at least voice an opinion. Would like to do something before it's too late.
> 
> I think we as South Africans are generally very law abiding but thus could creep up on us and be put in place before anyone has a say or can voice objections.
> 
> Thoughts? Will we still be able to vape if our cars while driving? How will you go a whole day at work without a vape break?


If you subscribe to their web site they will keep you up to date on all the legally recognised public participation processes which allow citizens to co-form policy at all levels of governance that they are coordinating. https://dearsouthafrica.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (20/8/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @LeislB
> 
> where did you find out about this if I may ask?
> What are your sources?



@Silver I posted an article about this yesterday in Lockdown Diaries. Read here

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

